# Jam in Vancouver - Interest?



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

It's been great to get a sense of the people in this community. It might be fun to get to know folks face to face and share some music.

I think it would be pretty simple to set something up in New Westminster (is this still the geographical centre of the lower mainland?). I'm thinking of the back room at the Heritage Grill - but I'm open to other suggestions. 

If the venue doesn't have a house PA I can probably handle that part. 

I might be able to find a drummer if we don't find one in the ranks here.

Anybody interested?

Edit - sorry GuitarsCanada - does this belong in a different forum - please move if appropriate. Thanks!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Actually, I heard that Langley is the geographical center of the universe. 

Perhaps, you could let us know what you're interests are in regards to what you want to play and any plans you might have?

Personally, I would like to start a Peter Gabriel tribute band.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi jimsz,

I thought it might be fun to get a bunch of locals in a room and some gear to hear what came of that. 

I play as much acoustic guitar as electric but for this I was leaning toward an electric event with PA bass and drums. 

If people wanted to have a list of songs before getting together I'd be okay with that, but I'd be fine going without. 

When there's no set song list I'm very happy to be jamming with whatever is happening in the moment.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Does anyone have suggestions or ideas on how to make this idea more appealing?

I'm not attached to New Westminster as a location. It just seemed convenient but I'm pretty much wide open in terms of location. (Preferably within and hour of Vancouver). I can bring PA gear.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll give this another shake to see if there's anyone around for a get-together in the Vancouver area.


----------



## bmor62 (Feb 10, 2014)

Never got off the ground? I am in North Van but can travel. Electric and acoustic guitars, slide, vocals.


----------

